
The Aims of Education (1916) - zappo2938
http://www.anthonyflood.com/whiteheadeducation.htm
======
ivan_ah
Amazing essay. It's chock–full of good stuff.

I extracted my favourite quotes from it here:
[https://minireference.com/blog/the-aims-of-education-
accordi...](https://minireference.com/blog/the-aims-of-education-according-to-
whitehead/) (warning long post)

~~~
zappo2938
You might also be interested in "The rhythm of education; an address delivered
to the Training college association" (1922).[0] We focus so heavy on what
Whitehead calls the precision stage of education without the romance and
generalization stages, the first to become interested in the material and the
last to use the material new and original ways. When we go forward with using
technology in education, it doesn't necessarily mean that teaching jobs are no
longer needed or software is replacing teachers. The technology and formative
assessment with software is there for the second step, precision, but human
interaction needs to be there for the romance and synthesis of the acquired
information. 100 years ago I think Whitehead was applying concepts of agile
development to education.

>Of course, the stage of precision prolongs itself as recurring in minor
cycles which form eddies in the great romance. The perfecting of writing, of
spelling, of the elements of arithmetic, and of lists of simple facts, such as
the Kings of England, are all elements of precision, very necessary both as
training in concentration and as useful acquire- ments. However, these are
essentially fragmentary in character, whereas the great romance is the flood
which bears on the child towards the life of the spirit.

>The success of the Montessori system is due to its recognition of the
dominance of romance at this period of growth. If this be the explanation, it
also points to the limitations in the usefulness of that method. It is the
system which in some measure is essential for every romantic stage. Its
essence is browsing and the encouragement of vivid freshness. But it lacks the
restraint which is necessary for the great stages of precision.

[0]
[https://archive.org/details/rhythmofeducatio00whitiala](https://archive.org/details/rhythmofeducatio00whitiala)

